# Thread for helping to crittque my free goats



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I am going to list them one at a time. If you all could give me some feedback on pros and cons, I would appreciate it.

First: Ziggy Marley - 5 year old Oberhalsi. Bred and due Mid march


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

St. Johns breeding... They breed good sturdy home milkers. Her knees scream CAE...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not experienced but, her rump looks steep, topline isn't level, toes out? Can't tell a lot in the pictures but she looks like she has good depth and brisket.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty nice for free... Hope she's doesn't have CAE...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She is supposed to be clean but I will get her checked just in case.- thanks for comments
she has no pain or stiffness in her knees - they re not squishy or soft.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't know many people that would give away a bred doe unless there was something wrong.  

GH, how did you know she was St Johns? Just curious for no particular reason. Lol!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good question how did you know - she was not bred when I got her - I bred her. This person had to get rid of a number of goats because of health reasons. She gave me these because she knew I would give them a good home.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How many did you get dreamacres2?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ober -5 adult does, 1 yearling doe, and 2 3month old doelings, one buck - 
Lamancha- 1 adult doe, 2 yearling does, 2 8 month old doelings, 1 3 month old doeling, one buck
unfortunately they are all grade - said she has papers but I will believe that when I see them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You got all of them for free? Wow... Good deal


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

The Lamancha doe's can be registered if you do not get the papers and can be bred back up to purebred. Not sure about the obers but I attached the form to get it done. It increases the amount you can get for the kids by about $50 AND helps the breed by keeping track of goats and their genetics.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know she has St John's breeding because of the heavy front shoulders and short legs. The breeders kind of have a signature after they've been breeding so many years.

I'd be glad for a young LaMancha or two, I need an unrelated girl. Papers would be real nice though.


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

First thing I noticed was the knees..... :/ Hoping she is CAE negative. I would definitely test her....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm waiting on more pictures..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

CAE is not the end of the world, it can be managed. Yes, I would get her tested just so you know their status so you can pull the kids at birth if necessary.

As mentioned, even if you don't get the papers you can start at ground 0 with NOA and work up from there. I've done that several times, started with a CAE+, grade herd and worked them up to full American, CAE-. I enjoy doing it, it sort of gives me a goal to shoot for. Plus, I get to pick and chose what I am looking for in my herd and sort of form and develop my herd. I can pick an American or purebred buck, whichever is best suited to the herd without worrying about purebred status.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Next my 2 babies : 3 month old Ober doelings 

Blessing:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

and Gacie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ginger did not come with the last bunch but she was a free goat from this summer
3 year old Nubian ( I think she is crossed with Nigerian Dwarf ) Came with her daughter who is a mini Nubian


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow... They look nice...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow for free goats they look great. I would have paid money for them


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Kaliia - she is 1/2 Ober and 1/2 Lamancha - 3 or 4 years old - She is bred to my Lamancha buck due late March


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Next is Rosa - she is a Lamancha - 5 years old - was in milk when I got her. she is bred due in April


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like them all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, I just might need a doeling from Kaliia...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

guess we have to wait and see if she has one


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The older doe has really nice structure. Bred to a buck with a wider udder structure she would pass on some excellent traits. 
The Ober mix has better teats for machine milking though. If I keep trying to buy every goat on the forum DH is going to disown me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all are pretty nice and you cant beat the price!!! Congrats on a beautiful bunch


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My youngest free baby:
Sara


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, such a cutie pie


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boy you sure lucked out they really are nice and I don't know dairy does. So I could be wrong but I like them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is sweet looking. I would like to see her grow some brisket and her neck to smooth in better but, she has a lot of growing to do. She's the Lucky Star coloring which is pretty popular. She's going to be very thick and deep bodied. My girls tend to be much more delicate looking at that age.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

What is Lucky Star coloring


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The black and tan sundgau. Lucky Star farm had the first LaManchas of that color born and made them popular. It turns out to be a very dominate color though and pops up everywhere now.

That's why I'd prefer a chamoisee or other color for a doeling. Black and tan is taking over my farm :lol:

What color is your buck and his parents?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

He is brown and white patches - his dad almost looked like he had freckles his spots were tiny- mom was a light solid tan color -


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Next up:
Diamond - about 8 months doeling - please excuse the poor quality of the pix


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Then:
Oreo - 9 month old doeling


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! So cute


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Jill? anyone? comments on Diamond and Oreo ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like Oreo very much, she is going to be a nice upstanding doe. Diamond needs more brisket and has a weaker top line. She is still in a high hipped kid stage though. A couple more months of growth could make a huge difference for her.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I need to learn some tricks, how did you land a bunch of free doelings???


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

We run a livestock rescue - We had bought 2 yearlings and 2 does from this lady and talked about our rescue. When she had to get rid of hers d/t health reasons she called us.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Overall, they are a very nice herd of goats. All have pretty nice conformation and here goats like that would be $200 + here  

Nicely done


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Last of my Lamancha girls is Biscuit She is standing funny in the rear view - not cow hocked like that
She is 6 years old and has a history of twin girls watch her have nothing but boys for me lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

any comments on Biscuit?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not good at critiques but her legs look funny to me. Maybe just in need of a good hoof trimming? Or weak pasterns?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

her hooves were horrid and we have been working on them since we got her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, she's really nice, very deep bodied, really correct, and excellent breed characteristics. I'd bet there is some Tempo or Barn owl in her background not too far back.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

woo hoo ! I got Kalia's registration papers from the lady I got her from. Now I can switch her over to my name- nice that I bred her to my registered Lamancha buck.


----------

